# 5 wks pregnant and painful tummy after orgasm



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

As thre title suggested i am 5 wks pregnant and i am trying to refrain from sex fully as we are just too scared to do anything but.  My problem is that i get lower abdo ache after orgasm.  is this usual or should i stop??

Thanks

Shaz x


----------



## whyme (Sep 3, 2004)

hi sorry to hear of you pains, its never nice as it always puts bad things in your head but im now 13+5 with my 5th child (i pray this one doesnt grow wings too.)
but sometimes after sex i have pains too but as far as i know its only your muscles contracting etc as you orgasm but its worth talknig to your mw when you see her in a few weeks.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi whyme

I have read in my mommy to be books that some tightening and pain is ok after sex as the uterous contracts after the orgasm and apparently bubs likes it!!! as long as the pain last no more than 1/2 hour then this is ok any longer than that and you should talk to your midwife.

Fran


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Shaz..

I had this to with my pregnancy.....

I asked my consultant and he said that it was normal however if I get bleeding to refrain and go back to see him..

he said the pains were because of the stimulating and all the extra things my bits had to go through before pregnancy.. 

 lisa


----------



## nugs (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks for these post friends.

I was wondering too as I'm only 4 weeks - found out last week - that I am pregnant and I too am to scared to do anything as I've waited a long time for this baby.  

We had DE and haven't had sex since 5 days before my DH had to give his sperm.

We're going crazy - especially my DH

Nugs


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i had the same thing, told my consultant who told me to try and abstain for a bit, tried again at about 8 weeks and was fine (except it felt more like an experiment than sex  )  then i got cystitis, i'm giving it up as a bad job, its not fair, i'm going  was looking forward to when the babies were born, but found out yesterday that my inlaws are coming to stay with us for 3 months! we live in a one up one down


----------

